# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Equipment at European Shows!

## Davo

So, we're developing a relationship with Delta Equipment, http://www.delta-equipement.fr/cbx/index.htm

They showed our printer at the 3D Print Show in Lyon :



They are showing it at SemiCon in Grenoble right now.

And, for those of you who have asked to see our equipment in person in Europe, they will show it at the Smart Industries Show in Paris in December: http://10times.com/smart-industries 

Our CTO, Karl Gifford, will try to be present at that show.

----------


## Mjolinor

But it is in France, yeuch.  :Smile:

----------

